
New active fork of Grumpy, a Go-based python2 runtime - shabbyrobe
https://labs.getninjas.com.br/released-grumpy-runtime-v0-3-0-a05f1cf8e111
======
shabbyrobe
This project got a lot of attention when it was first released, but then the
original repo went dark. Some community members have decided to take up the
mantle and have issued a rallying cry. The new repo is
[https://github.com/grumpyhome/grumpy](https://github.com/grumpyhome/grumpy).

Some more discussion on the original repo:
[https://github.com/google/grumpy/issues/406#issuecomment-402...](https://github.com/google/grumpy/issues/406#issuecomment-402454063)

